# Quick and Dirty Chuck Cradle



## hvontres (May 28, 2014)

While I was out in the shop this weekend, I decided to finally tackle a simple little tool. I turned a piece of 4x4 into a chuck cradle to help with mounting and removing my 8" chucks



First, I scribed the V ways onto the wood and cut them out on the bandsaw. This way, I get side to side alignment and I am supported on the flat ways.


After cutting the clearance for the V ways, I put the block back in front of the chuck and marked the OD on the backside


Here is the block after marking, ready to go back to the bandsaw.


And here is the finished piece under my 3-Jaw. Both of my chucks happend to be 8" so I only made one. Now I no longer need to try to support 40 lbs of chuck while trying to line up the key on my L00 spindle. All in all, a good 10 minute project


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 28, 2014)

Nice job!
I bet next improvement will be some ball bearings to move it more easily on the V ways


----------



## mgalusha (May 28, 2014)

Well done, certainly not something requiring a high degree of precision, quick and dirty is just right. Mine looks very much the same other than I glued a couple of 2x4's together as I didn't have a 4x4 laying around.


----------



## hvontres (May 28, 2014)

Wow, making your own 4x4  This particular 4x4 was actually used as one of the skids when I picked up the lathe. And the paint stains are from painting the base


----------



## mgalusha (May 28, 2014)

hvontres said:


> This particular 4x4 was actually used as one of the skids when I picked up the lathe. And the paint stains are from painting the base



Perfect, recycled, that out to make the green police happy.


----------



## Uglydog (May 28, 2014)

Hope you don't mind if I use your idea!

Ooooops to late.


Thant you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## British Steel (Jun 28, 2014)

I made very much the same for each of my chucks from leftover noggins from a building site ( 5x3 otherwise heading for a bonfire) but used the Saw of Danger (old deWalt radial arm) - angled the head for the vees, no problem, then turned the blade to 90-ish for the cutouts - then on the.first one the blade snagged, and I believed 2 feet of 3x5 CAN fly, hit the.shed 25 feet away and came to rest against the bench on the.far side, nice Warner Brothers 5x3 hole in the shed siding...

I used a table stop on the rest of 'em :$


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 28, 2014)

British Steel said:


> I made very much the same for each of my chucks from leftover noggins from a building site ( 5x3 otherwise heading for a bonfire) but used the Saw of Danger (old deWalt radial arm) - angled the head for the vees, no problem, then turned the blade to 90-ish for the cutouts - then on the.first one the blade snagged, and I believed 2 feet of 3x5 CAN fly, hit the.shed 25 feet away and came to rest against the bench on the.far side, nice Warner Brothers 5x3 hole in the shed siding...
> 
> I used a table stop on the rest of 'em :$



A flying chuck cradle would be a great idea :biggrin:
Now you have to concentrate on how to pilot it in the right place (with a soft landing)…


----------



## thomas s (Jun 28, 2014)

Great idea I have an Atlas so I just have to cut the radius


----------



## Knobley (Aug 30, 2014)

Henry:  I see you've also used the U-Haul trailer with the heavy tailgate to haul your Clausing.  I've hauled three lathes using the same trailer - including two Chipmasters and a stripped down Monarch.  Always performed better than expected.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 30, 2014)

Yup, down and dirty simple solution to an otherwise tedios operation.  It also protects the ways from damage when you dropped a chuck later on.  We all have dropped ours at least once to learn that lesson the hard way...Don't ask me how I know.

Bob


----------



## NightWing (Aug 30, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> Yup, down and dirty simple solution to an otherwise tedios operation.  It also protects the ways from damage when you dropped a chuck later on.  We all have dropped ours at least once to learn that lesson the hard way...Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> Bob


I have never dropped a chuck on the ways when installing or removing.  My fingers are always in the way...on the ways.


----------



## PatMiles (Sep 6, 2014)

NightWing said:


> I have never dropped a chuck on the ways when installing or removing.  My fingers are always in the way...on the ways.



That's one helluva an incentive to NOT drop your chuck!
Best,
Pat


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 6, 2014)

I normally stick a wood dowel through the chuck and headstock.  I have a 1 1/4 inch dowel about 2 feet long that I use on my lathe.  Allows me to get the chuck in a position where I can control it going on, or coming off.


----------

